# How many weeks to go before harvest? (Pictures)



## herby2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

They are in 7th week of flowering. I know they are not ready yet, but any ideas about how much time till harvest? And are they doing okey?

And the two plants shaped differently. Since I used bag seeds I don't know the strain. Any idea about it? (Sativa, indica etc...)


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 27, 2008)

If you could post some pictures of the whole plant, I could tell you much more about it.

From those pictures I would say another 2-3 weeks though.

They look really good though = )


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> If you could post some pictures of the whole plant, I could tell you much more about it.
> 
> From those pictures I would say another 2-3 weeks though.
> 
> They look really good though = )


ya 2-3 weeks is what i was going to say too.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are some photos taken within the last 2-3 days.

Thank you @jackinthebox...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Here are some photos taken within the last 2-3 days.
> 
> Thank you @jackinthebox...


looks indica dominant 

nice plant btw


----------



## eatAstar (Mar 27, 2008)

Solid 2, 3 weeks if you're patient. I'd say be patient. She looks good...keep it up!


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 27, 2008)

id say its 50/50 sativa, indica. and 2-3 weeks left


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> id say its 50/50 sativa, indica. and 2-3 weeks left


they do have some very broad leafs though... at least in my eyes.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

If they have sativa characteristic I'd be more than happy... 

When should I stop giving nutes? I have been watering them once in every five days and the feeding schedule is like "(NPK 3-7-5) Nute-nute-water- nute-nute-water..."

Also I'm rather confused about that flushing stuff. I'm not sure whether I should do it or not...

Thank you all...



P.S. There are two different plants in that pot...


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 27, 2008)

wow they are really green for 7 weeks flower and they dont seem to be that dense i would give it a while like 3-4 weeks still i would think


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> If they have sativa characteristic I'd be more than happy...
> 
> When should I stop giving nutes? I have been watering them once in every five days and the feeding schedule is like "(NPK 3-7-5) Nute-nute-water- nute-nute-water..."
> 
> ...


your not supposed to have two plants in one pot, but it looks like its working for you 

start flushing now, or 2 weeks before you want to harvest. just start to feed them str8 water. no need to do anything else. 

flushing is good. you leafs are going to start to yellow and die off, but thats a good thing. its suppose to help take any chemical taste out of your buds, and in turn make better smoother smoke. 

good luck
JMHO


----------



## madtrapper (Mar 27, 2008)

they are indica/sativa hybrids 4 sure indica dominant leaf structure but the bud formation seems more like sativa I would stop feeding nitrogen NOW give them 0-4-4 or something similar for 2 weeks then flush for a week or until those buds fill right out and 3/4 of the trichomes appear amber and opaque only then would I harvest patience is the growers best friend good token


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> wow they are really green for 7 weeks flower and they dont seem to be that dense i would give it a while like 3-4 weeks still i would think


I've been using 70 watt hps, maybe that's why the buds are not that dense. As long as they give me about 25 grams dry, I'll be good

I wish I used two pots though. I hope, having them in one pot will not bring any problems...


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Update...

In one day they seem to be changed a lot. After twenty hours of darkness, they must have liked the light.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 28, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Update...
> 
> In one day they seem to be changed a lot. After twenty hours of darkness, they must have liked the light.


not bad............


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

ya, definitely dont give them any more N for sure. your weed looks good bro. 

no more N, none, zip, zero, nada.... let the plant use its stored N in the leafs, because they are mobile nutes and will easily move to where its needed.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 28, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ya, definitely dont give them any more N for sure. your weed looks good bro.
> 
> no more N, none, zip, zero, nada.... let the plant use its stored N in the leafs, because they are mobile nutes and will easily move to where its needed.


Yeah, but there's a problem. I can't find any nutes that does not contain nitrogen where I live. I have two nutes and one of them is 12-5-10 and the other one is (the one I'm currently using) 3-7-5. So I have two options, either I'll stick with npk 3-7-5, or I'll not give them any more nutrients. 

Do you have any suggestions on that?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Yeah, but there's a problem. I can't find any nutes that does not contain nitrogen where I live. I have two nutes and one of them is 12-5-10 and the other one is (the one I'm currently using) 3-7-5. So I have two options, either I'll stick with npk 3-7-5, or I'll not give them any more nutrients.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on that?


if thats your only two options, then i say no nutes. str8 h2o

looks like your plants have plenty of stored nutes in those dark green leafs. dont worry if your leafs start to yellow and fall off after a week or two. this is normal and will make your smoke taste and burn better. JMHO


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 28, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Update...
> 
> In one day they seem to be changed a lot. After *twenty hours of darkness*, they must have liked the light.


Why 20 hours of dark? Just curious.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 28, 2008)

@We TaRdED

Ok. No more nutes. And thanks a lot for the information.

@WoldofWeedcraft

I had to give them 20 hours of dark. Not an intentional thing. Nobody was home and I couldn't take the risk of fire... 

P.S. 

By giving only water for the rest of weeks, I'll also have resolved the flushing issue.. Right?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> @We TaRdED
> 
> Ok. No more nutes. And thanks a lot for the information.


no problem

when flowering, if they get more than 12 hours of darkness its usually doesnt have any ill effects on the plant, but it does rush it into finishing flowering. some people leave there plants in the dark for 7 days st8 at the end of harvest. its supposed to produce more crystals.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like 2-4 more weeks. Just keep an eye on it..you should be able to tell when its ready.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been thinking... Are there any natural phosphorus sources that I can use for the rest of flowering cycle? Since I can't eliminate nitrogen, maybe I can give P and K separately...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I've been thinking... Are there any natural phosphorus sources that I can use for the rest of flowering cycle? Since I can't eliminate nitrogen, maybe I can give P and K separately...


since you dont want to purchase any other nutes

if you want to harvest in 2-3 weeks i would just start adding water. there will be enough nutes stored in the soil for a week or so, then the rest of the nutes will be pulled out of the leafs for the remaining 2 weeks. and you want this to happen.


----------



## steve99 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi you all ways flush the plant to take all of the stored nutes when all the leaf turened yello you are dunn good luck ...p.s. who is a good seed mail delevery in in the u.s


----------



## steve99 (Mar 28, 2008)

was up do you people know where to get good seeds


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

steve99 said:


> was up do you people know where to get good seeds


click an advertisement. 

on top it says marijuana seeds, try that..


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 29, 2008)

Today I've done something completely stupid... I forgot the lights on for almost 16 hours and probably fucked them up

I hope all these months of effort won't be for nothing...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 29, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Today I've done something completely stupid... I forgot the lights on for almost 16 hours and probably fucked them up
> 
> I hope all these months of effort won't be for nothing...


no worries, they arent going to revert back to vegg with only one day of that.

first of all you need a timer. you get get them for 5 bucks or so. very easy to use. 

dont worry about it, your fine bro.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 29, 2008)

Right now I'm reading your message and I'm so relieved... 

Thank you again and again and again...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 29, 2008)

no problem. 

let us know how the smoke turns out 

also you can give me some rep points, i always like them 

you click the scale at the top right of my post box. then you say thanks or w/e you want and leave your RIU name on there


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've just taken some pictures...

How do these trichs look?


----------



## smoke666 (Mar 30, 2008)

for sure flush them it will add a much better taste 
stop adding newts to the water for a week or so before harvest


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 30, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I've just taken some pictures...
> 
> How do these trichs look?


its hard to tell unless you have a 30X+ scope on there.

from the pics, they look mostly clear to cloudy- two more weeks you should be good and hopefully at peak potency.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 30, 2008)

you could also pinch a *small* bud off the *middle* of the plant and test that out to see what the high is like. just beware- the smoke will be rough and unpleasant. 

three ways to do this 1) dehydrator(probably the best way) 2) oven 3) microwave

you could put it in the oven on low heat- maybe 125F(?) or so until it dries out enough. the microwave you would want to heat it up for 10 second intervals till its dry enough, then put that in your pipe and smoke it 
just make sure you check it often enough whichever way you go about. 

you can do this every 3 or 4 days or so until you are content with the high. also make sure you smoke about the same each time.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

Definitely about 2 more weeks honestly maybe even closer to 3 by the looks of it...go ahead and keep feeding them until the last week.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 31, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Definitely about 2 more weeks honestly maybe even closer to 3 by the looks of it...go ahead and keep feeding them until the last week.


Do you mean that I should continue giving them nutes?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Do you mean that I should continue giving them nutes?


Yeah im goign to say they have about 2-2.5 weeks left so feed them for another week.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> you could also pinch a *small* bud off the *middle* of the plant and test that out to see what the high is like. just beware- the smoke will be rough and unpleasant.
> 
> three ways to do this 1) dehydrator(probably the best way) 2) oven 3) microwave
> 
> ...


The best way that Ive found is placing them in front of a fan for a few hours...The smoke really isnt that harsh this way, and it does not affect potency at all.


----------



## herby2000 (Mar 31, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah im goign to say they have about 2-2.5 weeks left so feed them for another week.


But I only have npk=3-7-5 ... Would that be ok in your opinion?

I've started giving only water as @We TaRdED advised and they seem to ripen fast...

I tied down one of the colas like in the photo (to be able to lower the lights for an inch or so).. Is that a right thing to do?

I also have a strong urge to pick one of the popcorns and smoke... May it be a decent smoke? (included in photos)


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 31, 2008)

by the looks of your pics, your plants have a lot of mobile nutes stored in the leafs. they could easily last 3 weeks with just plain water.

let me explain why

if you dont flush(adding 3 times the water per volume of soil) your plants, there will still be residual nutes in the soil for another week or more. 

after your soils nutes have been exhausted, the plant will start to take the appropriate mobile nutes out of your lush green fan leafs. this is desired for a better smoother smoke, or you could look into water curing if you want. 

also, your plants might look like they are ripening quicker because they could have had a slight toxic salt buildup and/or your ph was a little low. now that your are adding pure h2o this might be a remedy for your soils conditions. 

ok enough typing.... lol


w/e you do, good luck, and let us see the final bud porn b4 and after the chop if you dont mind


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 1, 2008)

I took a very small popcorn bud from the lowest part of the plant four hours ago. I dried it on the ballast in some tinfoil and smoked it about an hour ago. The taste was unpleasant and planty but I'm really high right now I mean really...

Here's the popcorn I took...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 1, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I took a very small popcorn bud from the lowest part of the plant four hours ago. I dried it on the ballast in some tinfoil and smoked it about an hour ago. The taste was unpleasant and planty but I'm really high right now I mean really...
> 
> Here's the popcorn I took...


nice bro 

how was the high? was it a body high or heady euphoric high? im guessing the latter of the two...

did you like it?

how much longer do you think you want to let the plant go b4 the chop?


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 2, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> nice bro
> 
> how was the high? was it a body high or heady euphoric high? im guessing the latter of the two...
> 
> ...


It was a complete euphoric high and lasted a little more than two hours. I watched an episode of "taken" that I hadn't had finished without falling asleep before and it was great

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html

I will chop them when they reach the ripeness that @fdd2blk described in the above link. And I hope it will be in two weeks... 

And the scent has been increasing much lately. The carbon screen is new and that's obviously not the cause. I'm thinking of doubling the carbon screen.

I'll take new photos when they awake. They are sleeping nicely at the moment.. lol


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 2, 2008)

New photos...


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 4, 2008)

I placed another cfl as a side light today. I don't know how much time is left but they have been ripening very fast especially in the last couple of days. I can tell the difference everyday. I've got some new photos. Leaves are changing color as expected and I've not given any nutes for about two weeks now and I'll continue to do so.

I'd greatly appreciate any comment...


P.S

I just can't understand how to read those trichomes. I've included two photos and in one of them I think I can see an amber one. Am I right?

I and a couple of friends are meeting today. Will it be okay if I cut that bottom bud and fast dry it? We really want to taste that thing. I'm afraid of hurting the plant and slowing the ripening process that's all. The taste would not be an issue for us as long as it gives us a good high...


----------



## BootyKang669 (Apr 4, 2008)

wow they look realy good from bag seeds... i hope my plants trun out that good im using some bag seeds too


----------



## vandango (Apr 5, 2008)

dude it is your plant if u want to do a taste test have at it, it wont stunt the ripening process at all. I know a great way to dry in the micro wave i works really well. Take a microwave safe bowl place a paper towl on top of it leavin about an inch of space for air flow from under the paper towel place a bud on top of the paper towl. start microwaving it about 10 to 15 sec. at a time turn it, in between, and let sit for about 30 sec. after each 10 second interval. do this until the leaves feel a lil crispy, then let it sit for about an hour, it should be ready too smoke then,,, i have been told that this is the fastest way to dry w/out degrading the bud as much.


----------



## xSmokex (Apr 5, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> your not supposed to have two plants in one pot, but it looks like its working for you


Then I really messed up and put 5 plants in one container.


----------



## xSmokex (Apr 5, 2008)

That plant has a while to go. I'd probably let that go another 2 weeks at least. Whoever said 3-4 a while back was dead on.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 9, 2008)

I took a sample from each plant and hung them on a plant string.
And still waiting for the plant to ripen. Feels like it's taking forever...

Some photos...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 9, 2008)

As for trich. color, Ive always gone with amber color or cloudy-ish


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 9, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> As for trich. color, Ive always gone with amber color or cloudy-ish


I'm still waiting to see amber ones but there are even lots of clear trichs in that photo if I'm looking right...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I'm still waiting to see amber ones but there are even lots of clear trichs in that photo if I'm looking right...



Yeah you have a few more weeks. The buds will change when they are ready...the pistils will die and turn orange or brown and the buds will get a very slight orange tint. The trichs should be about 75% cloudy, 25% amber...thats usually when I harvest There shouldnt really be many clear at all when you harvest.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah you have a few more weeks. The buds will change when they are ready...the pistils will die and turn orange or brown and the buds will get a very slight orange tint. The trichs should be about 75% cloudy, 25% amber...thats usually when I harvest There shouldnt really be many clear at all when you harvest.


Everybody is talking about molasses, one couldn't help but notice. I'm thinking about adding a teaspoon of it in my next watering. Any advice on that?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Everybody is talking about molasses, one couldn't help but notice. I'm thinking about adding a teaspoon of it in my next watering. Any advice on that?


I usually did a tablespoon when I used it. and I would use it for the last 2 weeks. So go ahead and start now.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 9, 2008)

you can do two tablespoon if you want.


----------



## exzile (Apr 9, 2008)

wats mollasses do? and how much do they cost u say at the hydrostore


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 10, 2008)

exzile said:


> wats mollasses do? and how much do they cost u say at the hydrostore


lol, i dont even think they sell them at the hydro store......... lmao

you can pick them up at the grocery store for cheap- depends on the amount of volume you want. 

do a search on RIU for the benefits of molasses.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've just bought a liter of carob molasses. 

The numbers are like that;

[mg/100 gram]

Potassium (K) 807
Calcium (Ca) 70
phosphorus (P) 57
Sodium (Na) 14
Magnesium 38
Iron (Fe) 3,5
Copper (Cu) 0,24
Zinc (Zn) 0,32
Manganese (Mn) 0,39
pH 5,81

Are these ok? Besides I did the last watering two days ago and there are still three days left till next watering. Can I just add some molasses in a small amount of water and use it now or should I just wait till next watering?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 12, 2008)

hey bud 

im not sure about your carbo molasses, but what i did was just buy regular molasses from the grocery store and i added 2 tablespoons per gallon of water. i was doing this every watering because you dont have to worry about toxic salt buildup with the stuff i was using. 

hope this helped, good luck and i cant wait to see your bud porn on the day of harvest.


----------



## Alto (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey nice grow
I saw this in another thread about Molassas and thought it may be worth bringing here in case you missed it.
*Search* is your friend 
Anyway it is a long read but pretty funny as well as way informative.
3LB&#8217;s Molasses Manual - a growers guide to soil sweeteners
Here is a short passage from the manual:


3LB said:


> If you are of the theory that your local hydro shop owner isn&#8217;t rich enough yet, then please by all means go and purchase an expensive carbo load product, but don&#8217;t complain that the three_little_birds didn&#8217;t warn you that it&#8217;s likely little more than Blackstrap Molasses. Hey, spending it there keeps the money recirculating in the economy and is preferable to burying it in a hole in the backyard. However, if you are a grower who wishes to be a little more frugal, there are certainly cheaper alternatives.


I got so much info from this complete article, I printed it out and its now included in my _"binder of valuable information"_ I keep in my grow room.
I would love to find a link to the _"Guano Manual_" they wrote for my next soil grow.
Good luck with your finish
And from what I read yeah chuck some molasses in for the last few weeks.
Its edible by humans and does the plant a bunch of good during flowering! 
You may even want to drink some yourself just like the granny in the above referenced article!
Just watch for LEO lmao haha

There is also a lot more from the 3LB found here


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 13, 2008)

@We TaRdED and @Alto...

Thank you very much for the info...

I guess there's a problem with my plant. The bud formation is still slow for near 10 week flowering plant. Maybe this has something to do with what these leaves have been showing? Any idea?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 13, 2008)

im not the greatest at troubleshooting plant problems.
but im sure that they are fine, just keep giving them str8 water and molasses. the leafs will yellow, die, and fall off- this is a good thing, really. 

no worries from this point on, you dont even have to worry about the ph when your not giving them nutes for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> im not the greatest at troubleshooting plant problems.
> but im sure that they are fine, just keep giving them str8 water and molasses. the leafs will yellow, die, and fall off- this is a good thing, really.
> 
> no worries from this point on, you dont even have to worry about the ph when your not giving them nutes for the last 2 weeks.


My guess is that there's heat stress on the plants because of too close hps. Last week I had moved down the lamp even closer to the plants and those brown spots increased after that (if I remember correctly)... As soon as I figured this out I lifted up the lamp a few inches from the plants. My next watering schedule is on Friday, if those leaves don't get well (The upper leaves look too dry and twisted) by Friday I'll flash with 5 or 10 liters of PH safe water.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 14, 2008)

New Photos...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

idk now....... id have to say *at least* two more weeks...... your buds look like they can fill out more and get more trichs.

im sorry to say, but maybe 3 weeks left

im not sure though, i guess we shall see, with updates another time


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 14, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> idk now....... id have to say *at least* two more weeks...... your buds look like they can fill out more and get more trichs.
> 
> im sorry to say, but maybe 3 weeks left
> 
> im not sure though, i guess we shall see, with updates another time



Patience is what I have as long as they finish properly in the end.. They always do, right?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 15, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Patience is what I have as long as they finish properly in the end.. They always do, right?


ehhhhh... sometimes lol

depends on the genetics my friend

i was growing some femm seeds(they were make by accident from my first grow... i didnt have the internet at the time and focked them up bad from stressing them. they turned into hermies and seeded their buds) that all turned into hermies in the 4 week and pulled them out after 6 weeks of flower 

but your plant looks like it should be fine....

next grow you should try some know genetics....... im growing ice and WW.... mmmmhhh they are really nice


----------



## xxdevilxx (Apr 15, 2008)

how do u know if its gettin to much nut, or not anough


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 15, 2008)

xxdevilxx said:


> how do u know if its gettin to much nut, or not anough


have a gander at this my friend

GROWFAQ


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have spider mites...

I've been searching for solutions on internet, even thinking about chopping the plant. I'm really confused right now...

They are not many as far as I can see but I'm not sure about how I can deal with the problem here...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I have spider mites...
> 
> I've been searching for solutions on internet, even thinking about chopping the plant. I'm really confused right now...
> 
> They are not many as far as I can see but I'm not sure about how I can deal with the problem here...



its tough being so close to harvest...... you dont want to use anything that will will taint your herb with chemicals. 

try and kill them with a damp sponge by wiping them with the damp sponge on both sides of the leaf- the reside mainly on the undersides!!!!!!

also try increase air movement over the plant. the mites hate a windy environment because it impedes their movement and might knock them off the leafs...

keep searching, maybe you will find something that will work for you.. i have never had mites but the above is info that i have read about.

good luck


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 16, 2008)

I applied the sponge to both sides of the leaves but it seemed as if it'd take forever. As I understood spider mites don't like swimming so I sprayed a good amount of water to every part of the plant and put them under lights again. I'll check them tomorrow. Any more advise?

I even thought about immediate harvest for a minute though...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

take them out of direct light asap because they water drops might magnify the light and cause more burning spots


do this asap.... place them in indirect light with a fan blowing on them untill your plant is dry


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

yes the mites dont like to swim, and they dont like humid environments, so if you can keep the humidity up to around 80-100% for a couple days that might also deter them!!! or you could just keep spraying/misting a few times a day but remember to let them dry b4 direct light

the only thing you have to watch out for this late in the game is bud mold.... but i dont think a couple days of high humidity and misting should initiate this- just keep an eye and nose out JIC


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 16, 2008)

Before putting them under the light, I wiped the upper part of the leaves with tissue papers to prevent burning due to hot spots...

Some people use soapy water while spraying, any idea about that? If only I could find some ladybugs. But I don't think they sell these little creatures around here. Maybe I'll try to find some myself in the garden tomorrow...


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

Get a timer, best money spent of weed, period. it isnt worth taking risks of fire, light fuck ups anh what not, and i dont think there is any fire danger with just one 70w hps light...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Before putting them under the light, I wiped the upper part of the leaves with tissue papers to prevent burning due to hot spots...
> 
> Some people use soapy water while spraying, any idea about that? If only I could find some ladybugs. But I don't think they sell these little creatures around here. *Maybe I'll try to find some myself in the garden tomorrow..*.


hopefully the mites wont latch onto you like ticks and replenish the killed ones.... haha

if you find lady bugs make sure you change your clothes and shoes b4 bringing the ladies in

sorry, you might all ready know that, just like you knew to wipe of the extra water from the plant after spraying... 

just trying to look out for you JIC....


----------



## Alto (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Herbie2K
I did a short search for ya on Google,
_ Search is your friend 
_and here is what I came up with.
LadyBugs
It may not be within your means but this will take care of the problem 
as well as once you release them to the neighborhood keep the chance of re-infestation down quite a bit.
I would imagine being they are alive shipping times would be rather short too.
Just set em free outdoors at night and catch a couple for in your grow room. 
I say at night being you don't want the neighbors complaining or pick up a weird nickname should anyone see you do it. lol.
Hope that helps some, and good luck with your harvest.
I would be careful about too much humidity in my grow room though during budding.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

I had sprayed some water+nicotine solution just before I switched the lights off and when I checked them a few minutes ago I saw some but not in great numbers. I wiped as many leaves as possible by using wet soft sponges to get rid of the remaining mites. Even though I cannot see any of them now, I know that they'll come back.

I'm just trying to buy some time to make my buds more potent and ready. If I lose the battle against those creatures, will I also lose the buds? If so, I can think about immediate harvest... I mean, do they harm the buds directly? Can the buds become worse than they are now in a short period of time?

More help please...

PS. I looked for some ladybugs in the garden but they weren't there...


----------



## Alto (Apr 18, 2008)

I came across this and thought of you Herby
International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Spider mites AKA The Borg


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I had sprayed some water+nicotine solution just before I switched the lights off and when I checked them a few minutes ago I saw some but not in great numbers. I wiped as many leaves as possible by using wet soft sponges to get rid of the remaining mites. Even though I cannot see any of them now, I know that they'll come back.
> 
> I'm just trying to buy some time to make my buds more potent and ready. If I lose the battle against those creatures, will I also lose the buds? If so, I can think about immediate harvest... I mean, do they harm the buds directly? Can the buds become worse than they are now in a short period of time?
> 
> ...



as i have said b4, i have no first hand experience with mite. but, i dont see that there should be a big problem in the next two weeks as long as you are wiping the leafs and trying to keep them under control. 

have you seen any webs? i dont think the mite population is that great unless you see them spinning webs. all the mites do is suck the plant material out from the underside of the leafs- almost like a leach on the human body. the more life they suck out of your plant, the slower it will grow. what im saying is that i dont think your buds will be effected for such a short period. also i think they eat the fan leafs more than the buds because there are sticky trich (hopefully)covering the buds that might act as fly traps???? idk the last sentence was speculation.

good luck, and shoot us some pics if you dont mind


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes mites do tend to stay off the buds but they will make webs over them. Gnats always get stuck in the trichs hahaha


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

First thank you all... People sharing and helping each other, there's still goodness in our world... 

No webs spotted for the moment. I sprayed water+dish soap about 14 hours ago (amway, I dont know it's any good, found in the kitchen shelf ). And they've just woken up and I've sprayed under the leaves with cold water to wash away the soap. They are now under the lights. They have been doing better since I spotted the problem. I'll try to take some pictures later: too tired fighting with the darn bugs...


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Some pictures...

Some day I'm gonna learn interpreting these trichomes...


----------



## Mr. Marge (Apr 18, 2008)

50/50 solution of 90% or better isopropyl alcohol. Mist it on your plants and these little guys and watch them explode. 

Or just got pick up a $4 bottle of some plant insect spray. I can't remember the kind I've got (i'll get back on that later) but I started noticing ants and another insect in my room and sprayed my plants and those guys are no problem. 


What do you do for odor control? Those beautiful babies must wreak. Great plants. Keep flushing them and soon enough...oh that taste....


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

you still have some time to go by the look of the trics. your look mostly clear and cloudy. maybe two more week or so.

i wouldnt spray any insecticides this late in the game, keep doing what your doing.



ohh and good camera work btw


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

Update...

Things going better I guess. Some photos...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

how much longer do you plan on waiting?

i wonder what strain that is......


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 23, 2008)

An important number of trichs still look clear and I'm thinking of waiting at least till the end of this month. Yesterday I took a small growing shoot (I don't want to call it bud) and smoked it. The high was great, I got totally stoned. It was both body&head high. I even took a photo of it before rolling it up... 

And also number of trichs has been increasing rapidly. I mean, I can tell the difference everyday. This will be my first and last grow, I hope it turns out very good.


----------



## exzile (Apr 23, 2008)

beautiful. thats all i got to say


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Update... Getting close I think...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 27, 2008)

What week of flower are they in now?


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What week of flower are they in now?


At the end of eleventh...


----------



## Alto (Apr 27, 2008)

They are really looking sweet dude
I thought I saw a few cloudy ones in that first pic, but it may just be me


----------



## GigZ Sixteen (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks Sativa to me, J/S.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 27, 2008)

My plants look alot like yours but they are just in their 7th week. Most of the hairs on one has turned orange and curled up. Have yours gotten to that point? I was thinking I would keep them flowering a few more weeks but your on week 11... Mine may need 3-4 more weeks.....


----------



## lvjay702 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'd say its mostly a sativa dominant strain since its taking so long to finish. yeah wait another couple weeks.


----------



## Alto (Apr 28, 2008)

The leaves are still pretty green, are you flushing to clear out nutes yet?
Let her burn up some of that stored N?


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> The leaves are still pretty green, are you flushing to clear out nutes yet?
> Let her burn up some of that stored N?


I have been using only molasses in water for a long time. They had a slow growth for about three weeks because of damn spider mites. After I had realized the problem and taken measures against it, they started to grow at normal speed again. I guess that's why it's taking that long...


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

Farmers have more Patients than Doctors.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 29, 2008)

just saying hi to mr.herby 

how much do you think you are going to yield? 

if it helps, try and picture the buds shrinking 1/2 of the size of its wet diameter and *it will lose about 75% of its wet weight*. so if you trim it up at 4 inch cola, after dried and cured it will be about 2"...

this is just my best guess on how much it will shrink on you. i have never measure a bud b4 i start to dry and than later after its done drying.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 29, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> just saying hi to mr.herby
> 
> how much do you think you are going to yield?
> 
> ...


Hi, my good friend.. 

Between 30-50 grams I think. Just a wild guess though...


----------



## herby2000 (May 1, 2008)

I've taken some trich shots. Will someone please look at them and explain to me. I've studied about looking at those shots and interpreting them but I don't feel confident enough yet..


----------



## We TaRdED (May 1, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I've taken some trich shots. Will someone please look at them and explain to me. I've studied about looking at those shots and interpreting them but I don't feel confident enough yet..


your third pic was a little dark and hard to tell. but i didnt see any amber trichs myself, maybe you should wait more time 

it really sux, and its ultimately up to you on how long you want to wait. you could selectively harvest parts of the plant and label them to see which high you like the best. that way you will have some buds that will be "up highs" and some that will be couchlock depending on what you like.....

btw, good quality pics herby 

edit- how many weeks into 12/12 are you now?

.


----------



## herby2000 (May 1, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> edit- how many weeks into 12/12 are you now?
> 
> .


11,5 weeks


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

or heres a better one
Trichomes


----------



## Mr. Marge (May 2, 2008)

Yea they still look pretty clear. Shouldn't be long now...


----------



## herby2000 (May 4, 2008)

Update. I plan to harvest in a week. Do you think it's wise to do that? For a heady high...


----------



## Jungleman (May 4, 2008)

Looking very nice but when harvesting i dont know i have same problem lol


----------



## Alto (May 4, 2008)

Can't really see f they are cloudy dude, but if you can see that they are sure.
Cloudy will give that high you want amber is more a stoner high.


----------



## herby2000 (May 4, 2008)

Alto said:


> Can't really see f they are cloudy dude, but if you can see that they are sure.
> Cloudy will give that high you want amber is more a stoner high.


I know about that color and high relationship,but I kind of suck interpreting those photos that's why I'm asking. Or are they just bad photos?.. If they are I can try to take some better ones...


----------



## Alto (May 4, 2008)

You could always skip the photos and just look at them can't you?


----------



## jackonthebox (May 4, 2008)

they look okay. I week should be okay.. but I'd say probably a week and a half. 

its kind of a waste to want the head high so much that you cut it early and only let 75% get milky. let those mature a little while others become milky. that way all of the trichromes are matured and some are a little amber but most will be cloudy.


----------



## herby2000 (May 7, 2008)

Still waiting...


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

Oh herby, those look so nice and frosty.
and I can see that they are good and cloudy now from that last image.
you could probably cut any day now if you want.
or you could wait for some to become amber (yellowish) to get a more balanced high from the smoke.
Great Job man those look soooooo good.
Have you decided how you are going to dry/cure them yet?


----------



## herby2000 (May 9, 2008)

Alto said:


> Oh herby, those look so nice and frosty.
> and I can see that they are good and cloudy now from that last image.
> you could probably cut any day now if you want.
> or you could wait for some to become amber (yellowish) to get a more balanced high from the smoke.
> ...


Thanks Alto...

I think I'll wait for amber ones. I'll use the hanging upside down method for drying and then the glass jars for curing...

I've just taken some new shots, any tips on taking photos of the trich macros by digital camera?


----------



## Alto (May 9, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I've just taken some new shots, any tips on taking photos of the trich macros by digital camera?


Nope, the images you are putting up look as good or better than the rest of the ones I see here.
Are you using a tripod? I use one to be sure I don't get any "shakage"
looking good Herbie


----------



## herby2000 (May 10, 2008)

I know it's still early...

but...


----------



## We TaRdED (May 10, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I know it's still early...
> 
> but...


lmao.... if you grow again you should go with some quality genetics. something that finishes in 8 weeks 

keep us posted on the total dry weight and stuff...


----------



## Alto (May 10, 2008)

great job Herbie I will be over for the taste test
I wish...


----------



## TommyTonk214 (May 12, 2008)

I am at week 6 on budding and I'm curious if I can just top these plants like next week and let the rest go another couple of weeks longer? These are from the same bag and these two pretty much represent all six girls. I tried a morsel the other day and it was a great social/ get busy buzz!!!! I'm wondering when I should chop-chop. I started flushing a couple days ago. Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Alto (May 12, 2008)

Man sure looks like it to me nice plants / buds dude


----------



## herby2000 (May 12, 2008)

Some pictures. I guess I didn't manicure them enough. They look weird, right?
I also took some trich shots, I put them on a4 paper before taking the shots that way the trichs can be seen better.

Anyway, what's wrong with my budsss... They look way different than the ones I see here all the time... Or is it only because they are fluffy?


----------



## jackonthebox (May 12, 2008)

trim them up some dude. trim the leaves off and it will look like normal bud.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 12, 2008)

I agree....


----------



## We TaRdED (May 12, 2008)

TommyTonk214 said:


> I am at week 6 on budding and I'm curious if I can just top these plants like next week and let the rest go another couple of weeks longer? These are from the same bag and these two pretty much represent all six girls. I tried a morsel the other day and it was a great social/ get busy buzz!!!! I'm wondering when I should chop-chop. I started flushing a couple days ago. Am I on the right track here?


I'd give your plants another 3 weeks or so.. The longer you wait the more they will swell up and pack trichs on. You've waited this long why not another three weeks?



jackonthebox said:


> trim them up some dude. trim the leaves off and it will look like normal bud.


I'd just leave them how they are, its not going to effect the smoke much, if at all. If there are good amounts of trichs on your bud leafs than just leave them.. Next time just cut them closer if you want them to look prettier.


----------

